# Biscuits, Pocket Screws, T&G, or Other for Flat Surfaces?



## MJClark (Sep 19, 2018)

What is your favorte method to join wood to create a large flat surface such as a table or desk top? In the past I have gone with T&G or Pocket Screws. I was reading that biscuits don't add much in strength compared to a traditional face joint glued up. Last time I used pocket screws it worked ok and while I think it would be fine if you are only seeing one side, I would not want to do it for a project where both sides are visible. I don't have a biscuit cutter but I have used a slotted router bit after seeing how a custom cabinet manufacturer was doing it. They noted it speeds up the process as you only need to line them up in one direction.

What is your preferred method and why?


----------



## LittleShaver (Sep 14, 2016)

Glue.


----------



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)

Glue provides more then enough strength.

I generally don't use anything, but sometimes it is necessary, for example a slightly bowed board that you can't joint. In that case, dowels or Dominoes are the best option. You can also cut slots and use short splines (be sure to orient them 90° to grain direction of panel). Biscuits don't work as well for this purpose IME.


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

Just glue and cauls for alignment.


----------



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

this is my method.



> Glue.
> 
> - LittleShaver


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

Definitely glue. I use biscuits occasionally depending on what the piece is for but they are solely used for alignment and aren't relied on for any bond strength.


----------



## Bonka (Apr 13, 2012)

Glue.


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

Biscuits are very easy and do help with alignment but you are right, they don't add much strength. A plain glue joint is plenty strong anyway. IMO, the only thing a pocket screw might do is help apply a little more pressure during glue up if you don't have enough clamps. I did used the once to join 2 relatively short pieces of laminated particle board because I didn't think that would glue up very well. T&G or a spline will add more glue surface area and should improve alignment but you have to be more exact with cutting them. Any warpage will make that more difficult so are probably more trouble than they are worth. T&G is good for breadboard ends though.


----------



## johnstoneb (Jun 14, 2012)

Glue, sometimes biscuit to help with alignment even that is very rare.


----------



## ArtMann (Mar 1, 2016)

If you can overcome the alignment problem, then glue alone is the best solution. For alignment purposes, I have used dowels and a precision jig as they are stronger and more accurate than biscuits.


----------



## BroncoBrian (Jan 14, 2013)

MJ

I love using Dominos. All you need is glue, hence the name glue-up. But the domino nearly guarantees that you will have a flat face each time. They fit snug and even. Even if your boards are not the same thickness (some reclaimed projects work out this way) you will have a flat face because the depth off the top face will be the same.

Or just glue.


----------



## EarlS (Dec 21, 2011)

Glue and biscuits. I actually prefer the Gorilla PVC (foaming) glue over Titebond. Biscuits every 8 " help keep everything aligned and flat, especially if you are gluing more than 2 boards together or long boards.


----------



## Jared_S (Jul 6, 2018)

Glue and cauls.

This was a nine board 133"x42" table top


----------



## BroncoBrian (Jan 14, 2013)

Jared, you left out 136 clamps.


----------



## Jared_S (Jul 6, 2018)

> Jared, you left out 136 clamps.
> 
> - BroncoBrian


Lol I use almost the same amount of clamps if I'm using biscuits, dominos or finger/glue joints.


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

> Glue.
> 
> - LittleShaver


Ditto

I *might* use biscuits for a thick glue up but for 2'x2' or less I just roll with it. I use painters tape for thin 3/8 or less stock maybe even small 1/2 thick panels.


----------



## lumbering_on (Jan 21, 2017)

Glue and cauls, normally, but I use dowels if it's a large glue up as I don't have Jared's setup.


----------

